# Trouble with Subscriptions



## oregon smoker (Jan 15, 2016)

To Any and All,

is anyone having problems with you showing the red dot with subscriptions to read yet when you click on the red button the page that comes up and says you have "no subscriptions saved" ???? this has been going on for two days

OR

is this just my isolated issue?


----------

